# Is a enclosure made of Pine wood ok for my tors?



## TX_Tors (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just finished building a huge encluse for my Sulcata and Leopards from Pine woods at Home Depot. I read about the pine shaving being toxic but the pine enclosure should not be an issue for our little guys...correct?


Thanks for all feedbacks!!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 11, 2008)

pine wood is TOXIC in all forms. you are really supposed to make
your enclosures out of hardwood.

Did you at least use nontoxic sealant on the wood?


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2008)

If you glue a laminate on the inside of the tort table, the 4 sides plus the bottom (with non toxic glue, I used aquarium silicone) maybe it will be ok.


----------



## TX_Tors (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not use any sealant yet. What is best for this other than glue? The pen is 4ft X 3 ft so that would take a while to put on. Would a non-toxic paint work as well?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2008)

TX_Tors said:


> I did not use any sealant yet. What is best for this other than glue? The pen is 4ft X 3 ft so that would take a while to put on. Would a non-toxic paint work as well?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I used a water based sealant non toxic on the wood (5 coats) after that I put the laminate (and I used acquarium non toxic glue) It worked really well. I dont know about the non toxic paint.


----------



## TX_Tors (Nov 11, 2008)

I just talked to my breeder and he told me that the pine enclosure is fine. He told me that because the shaving is so dusty that it gets into their nose and cause irritation. The enclosure should be fine if it is pine. He did warn me to stay away from all cedar wood. 

I feel much better now. Will post pics later.

Thanks!!


----------



## drumrunr16 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey, 
Just thought id let you know what i used on my enclosure. I recently built a 4ft x 4ft for my sulcata. I used water based polyurethane. I bought a full gallon which cost me (with a brush and sandpaper) 56.00 I have put 3 coats of it on, which is recommended per the instructions. It says you can use 2 but 3 is best. I probably could have gotten the size down from the gallon and been fine. I think the gallon was too much. I am applying the 3rd coat this evening and have only used between a quarter and a third of the gallon. Guess i can use it for something else in the future Anyhow using this will create a waterproof box, table, cage. Though it would be easier than pee soaking into the wood and ruining it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Rick, I have used Pine to build my inside enclosure making sure to use many coats of polyurethane. I also prefer the water based over the oil based but then I like the easy cleanup as well as the less drying and curing time that the water based takes over the oil base. I have used up to 5 coats. But I still line the enclosure with either a thick plastic sheet like a shower curtain or the tarps like the blue ones. This also helps keep the wetness and dampness from ruining your enclosure and makes it easy to clean. I simply take it out at the end of the season and toss it. Then start new next winter. Pine like cedar creates toxic vapors especially when heated. So using multiple coats of polyurethane and lining it with plastic all help. I have used pine inside and outside for sides of their enclosures using this method with no ill effects.


----------



## TX_Tors (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Robyn!!!

I broke down and bought some Birch last night to rebuild the indoor enclosure. I will use the Pine for outside Pen after I treat it with Polyurethane. This will be the baby stars new outside home. Planning on a build a much bigger enclosure for outside using Pine as well for the Sucata and Leopards. Will post pics soon.


Rick


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not a lumber expert, nor am I in the wood industry, but here's my opinion on this subject: The pine lumber you buy to use for building projects has been cured, so the harmful oils more than likely would not leach out into your project. The reason pine chips or mulch is so detrimental is because it has not been cured and the oils are readily available in the product.

Yvonne


----------

